# live bait



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

hello fellow fishermen this weekend the live bait boat will have plenty of bait we have hard tails , cigar minnows and ,thread fin the hard tails will be $25.00 a dozen thread fin will be mixed in with the cigs  the cigs will be the same price as usual we will be in pensacola pass on the blue bait boat hope see you


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, Tony!

Glad to see you online. We'll be stopping by.

Thanks,


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We'll see you Saturday morning as well. Glad to have you on here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Channel 11 and 554.0109 still how we reach you?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tony, good to hear your still out there...

This is Bill, the guy Chris and stan framed the 3-story for out in Navarre... G/L man..


----------

